

Show HN: HackerLunch - New & Improved - ashraful

Hi everyone.<p>One month ago I launched my "November Sprint Startup" called HackerLunch. It was basically a way for HN members to meet up with other HN users for lunch (and hopefully have a fun chat!).<p>Today, I am launching a slightly improved version of it. I basically improved the design and fixed some bugs in the original version.<p>I haven't added any of the features that some of you asked for (such as filtering by city). I'll be adding features like that over the coming weeks, depending on the feedback I get.<p>Let me know what you guys think.<p>www.hackerlunch.com
======
ashraful
Clickable: <http://www.hackerlunch.com>

